
#cloudbeers #seattle this weds and #sfo next weds - jdsboston
https://twitter.com/jdsboston/status/583166064269246464
======
jdsboston
If you're in SEA Weds night and work in cloud computing, you should swing by
#CLOUDBEERS over at The Nectar Lounge in Fremont . WHAT IS #CLOUDBEERS? Come
thither with haste and quench thy thirst for cloud conversation and beer with
new friends. WHY #CLOUDBEERS? Our objective is to cross-pollinate the Seattle
cloud computing scene; Bring your questions, your expertise and stick around
for thoughtful conversations. DETAILS? Visit the Cloudbeers Meetup page (
www.cloudbeers.net ) for more Ping me with any Qs /Josh @jdsboston
206-745-2656 [https://lnkd.in/bS4i3Dg](https://lnkd.in/bS4i3Dg)

